

Ask HN Startups: Which web language/framework are you using? - hella

I don't know how to make a poll. If someone could edit this to add one, that'd be nice.
======
vyrotek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843083>

------
suyash
Zend Framework for PHP also CodeIgnighter

------
mindcrime
Mainly Groovy on Grails, with some plain old fashioned Java here and there.
Will probably be exploring some possible usage of Clojure or Scala in the near
future.

------
maushu
Javascript and Node.js

------
bo_Olean
Wordpress - for content management stuffs

CodeIgniter - web app development

Javascript, jQuery for interactivity and AJAX

------
sagacity
Plain old PHP, MySQL, Javascript and AJAX.

------
kingofspain
Mainly CodeIgniter for PHP and some Node.

------
rbanffy
Python, Django and GAE.

------
kongqiu
Depending on the site, Ruby, Drupal or WordPress.

------
MichaelStubbs
Python, Flask, Javascript (including Node.js)

------
BenSchaechter
Ruby on Rails

------
adamramadhan
hmm i think you should try google trends to see which is the most best
language for web development that is trending.

~~~
rbanffy
Not really. If you're doing something nobody else does, maybe the best tool
for it is something nobody else uses.

